# 3D printer with nano-precision sets world record



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Using a technique known as two-photon lithography, Austrian researchers have developed a high-precision 3D printer capable of producing nanometer sized objects in the shape of race cars, cathedrals, and bridges in a matter of minutes.
> 
> The high-precision-3D-printer at TU Vienna is purportedly orders of magnitude faster than similar devices, and opens up new areas of applications, such as in medicine.


More


----------

